# American Flyer with Travis motor



## carlalotta (Jun 18, 2017)

Any info on this one I just picked up?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2017)

Kool, odd shaped frame!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2017)

1.5 h.p. Travis 1948 to 1956? Just missing muffler and flywheel cover.


----------

